# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Politika e jashtme e Republikes se Turqise

## ximi_abedini

Ish-ministri i punëve të jashtme i Gjermanisë Joschka Fischer në një deklaratë dhënë për mediat në Bruksel tha: Turqia do ta ketë fjalën përfundimtare në lidhje me çështjen e anëtarësimit në Bashkimin Evropian.



Ai, po ashtu, ftoi shtetet evropiane si Austrinë, Francën dhe Gjermaninë, të cilat më ashpër kundërshtojnë anëtarësinë e Turqisë në BE, që të shikojnë me syrin e interesit dhe të kenë parasysh se shtetet e BE-së janë rrugës drejt pleqërisë, dhe se ata janë të nevojshëm për Turqinë, se përndryshe kanosen me varfri.



Ai, po ashtu, shtoi: Ne nuk kemi nevojë qe të jemi profet që të profetizojmë se shumë gjëra do të ndryshojnë në Evropë dhe se rrota në të ardhmen do të jetë në dorë të Turqisë, në fund ai shtoi se në të ardhmen BE-ja do të troket në dyert e Ankarasë, por atëherë ndoshta nuk do të hasin në dikë që tu përgjigjet﻿

----------


## kleadoni

Ne te vertete Turqia eshte nje shtet shume i zhvilluar (qofte nga ekonomia, ushtria, politika etj) ndaj edhe une mendoj qe antaresimi i saj ne BE do jete me shume rendesi.

----------


## Hyllien

> Ish-ministri i punëve të jashtme i Gjermanisë Joschka Fischer në një deklaratë dhënë për mediat në Bruksel tha: Turqia do ta ketë fjalën përfundimtare në lidhje me çështjen e anëtarësimit në Bashkimin Evropian.
> 
> 
> 
> Ai, po ashtu, ftoi shtetet evropiane si Austrinë, Francën dhe Gjermaninë, të cilat më ashpër kundërshtojnë anëtarësinë e Turqisë në BE, që të shikojnë me syrin e interesit dhe të kenë parasysh se shtetet e BE-së janë rrugës drejt pleqërisë, dhe se ata janë të nevojshëm për Turqinë, se përndryshe kanosen me varfri.
> 
> 
> 
> Ai, po ashtu, shtoi: Ne nuk kemi nevojë qe të jemi profet që të profetizojmë se shumë gjëra do të ndryshojnë në Evropë dhe se rrota në të ardhmen do të ë në dorë të Turqisë, në  ai shtoi se në të ardhmen BE-ja do të troket në dyert e Ankarasë, por atëherë ndoshta nuk do të hasin në dikë që tu përgjigjet﻿


Këtë temë ja dedikoj anti-nazistit Fisnik Student, si një provë e mëtejshme e politikave pro-islamike dhe Turke të Gjermanisë. Gjenetika nuk rren kurrë.

----------


## AnaH_M

Turqis nuk i behet vone per Europ,por keta te europes edin se pse nuk e dojn turqin

cka ka lidhje fisniku me kete tem?

----------


## >_Ilirian_>

Carkuzi eshte bir i çifutit e vet eshte cionist.

Turqia se meriton te jet ne BE, ajo meriton te formoi BE-en e vet.

----------


## Mr Zeid

Turqia ska pse kerkon te futet ne eu, ajo qe duhet te beje eshte ta flasi eu ne Islam.

----------


## Kryqi i Paqes

Turqia nuk besoj se per nje shekull akoma eshte gati te bashkejetoje me Europen kristiane. Europa nuk deshiron kurre ringjalljen e nje neootomanizmi ne trojet e saj. Nje shtet me nje kulture Lindore eshte e pamundur te ece me hapat njerezore te Perendimit. Persa i perket fuqizimit te saj ekonomik ....perralla Turqia nuk ka asgje ne duart e saj eshte e varur nga Perendimoret deri tek lira e fundit. Tallin by..en gjermanet. Europa ekziston dhe do te ekzistoje e fuqishme bashke me USA,forever eshte si te thuash te zgjuarit do te na udheheqin gjithmone.
I vetmi shtet i asaj zone qe meriton te futet ne BE eshte Izraeli me te vertete shtet i fuqishem dhe me potencial kulturor dhe ekonomik te pavarur. Izraeli po ben nje rezistence heroike ndaj kanibalizmit fanatizmit dhe sulmeve EXTREMISTE te  islamikeve. Gjithe bota Perendimore eshte me te.
Pra Izraeli mundet Turqia jo, mendoj une.

----------


## Pa_doreza2

> Turqia ska pse kerkon A futet ne eu, ajo qe duhet te beje eshte ta flasi eu ne Islam.


Ju keni shume deshir te islamizoni edhe EU por mose harro se ata nuk i nenshtohen Turkut sikur disa shqipfolsa

Në gazetën Tanin nga Manifest i Ulemasë Shqiptare në Stamboll thuhet: Tu qenë se populli fisnik shqiptar është osmanli dhe mysliman. ekzistojnë obligime fetare dhe kombëtare që germat e arabishtes ti skalisë në kokë. Ne e shpallim vendimin e marrë se e pranojmë alfabetin arab për ta shkruar gjuhën tonë.... Këtë deklaratë e kanë nënshkruar intelektualët dhe profesorët e Medresesë së Fatihut, ndër të cilët janë edhe emrat e profesorëve nga qytetet e Maqedonisë së sotme: Muftiu i Manastirit  Rexhep Xhudi (Voka), profesori i Medresesë së Fatihut - Ismail Haki nga Tetova, Hafiz Rexhoi nga Prilepi, Musa Qazimi nga Dibra, Arif Hikmeti nga Kumanova, Inspektori i Përgjithshëm për Maqedoninë Hysen Hilmi Pasha, Abdylhakim Hikmeti nga Gostivari etj . po ashtu edhe Riza Beu, Shaqir be Jegjeni, Sybi Efendii, Bedri Efendi, Haxhi Ali Elbasani, Haxhi Muhamed Vlora etj, kërkonin që gjuha shqipe të shkruhet me shkronja turke-arabe dhe këtë e justifikonin duke thënë se Gegnija shkronjat latinisht nuk i pranon, kurse Riza beu nga Shkodra pohonte: se nuk ka nevojë të mësohet shqipja, neve na mjafton turqishtja. Në shkolla vetëm turqisht lexohet. Ose, siq u prononcua Shaqir be Jegjeni: Në Dibër nuk është kush që do shkolla shqipe, edhe në pas ndonjë, edhe ai do me shkronja arabe

----------


## >_Ilirian_>

Shkronjat e alfabetit Latin s'kan qen dhe kurre s'do te jen shkronja te alfabetit shqip. 
Keto jan huazime, s'jan diçka qe ne vet i kem krijuar.






Ky eshte Hoxhë Seid Voka (1864 - 1903)
Ne doren e tij shohim nje abetare me shkronja latine.
Kurse kongresi i Manastirit u mbajt me 1908-tën. 
Dhe ne, fituam pavarësin me 1912-tën.

----------


## Mr Zeid

> Turqia nuk besoj se per nje shekull akoma eshte gati A bashkejetoje me Europen kristiane. Europa nuk deshiron kurre ringjalljen e nje neootomanizmi ne trojet e saj. Nje shtet me nje kulture Lindore eshte e pamundur te ece me hapat njerezore te Perendimit. Persa i perket fuqizimit te saj ekonomik ....perralla Turqia nuk ka asgje ne duart e saj eshte e varur nga Perendimoret deri tek lira e fundit. Tallin by..en gjermanet. Europa ekziston dhe do te ekzistoje e fuqishme bashke me USA,forever eshte si te thuash te zgjuarit do te na udheheqin gjithmone.
> I vetmi shtet i asaj zone qe meriton te futet ne BE eshte Izraeli me te vertete shtet i fuqishem dhe me potencial kulturor dhe ekonomik te pavarur. Izraeli po ben nje rezistence heroike ndaj kanibalizmit fanatizmit dhe sulmeve EXTREMISTE te  islamikeve. Gjithe bota Perendimore eshte me te.
> Pra Izraeli mundet Turqia jo, mendoj une.


shkrimi qe ximi ka sjell eshte thene nga nje i krishter ish minister gjerman me dy pare men ne kaptin, jo dava brekgrisurish si t.

pa doreza kush jane shqipfoles turq ? mos e ke fjalen per mu? ma argumrnto me fakte e jo me fjal kalamaqsh.

----------


## Homza

> Turqia nuk besoj se per nje shekull akoma eshte gati A bashkejetoje me Europen kristiane. Europa nuk deshiron kurre ringjalljen e nje neootomanizmi ne trojet e saj. Nje shtet me nje kulture Lindore eshte e pamundur te ece me hapat njerezore te Perendimit. Persa i perket fuqizimit te saj ekonomik ....perralla Turqia nuk ka asgje ne duart e saj eshte e varur nga Perendimoret deri tek lira e fundit. Tallin by..en gjermanet. Europa ekziston dhe do te ekzistoje e fuqishme bashke me USA,forever eshte si te thuash te zgjuarit do te na udheheqin gjithmone.
> I vetmi shtet i asaj zone qe meriton te futet ne BE eshte Izraeli me te vertete shtet i fuqishem dhe me potencial kulturor dhe ekonomik te pavarur. Izraeli po ben nje rezistence heroike ndaj kanibalizmit fanatizmit dhe sulmeve EXTREMISTE te  islamikeve. Gjithe bota Perendimore eshte me te.
> Pra Izraeli mundet Turqia jo, mendoj une.


ti quan Turqine nje vend jo te pershtatshem qe ti bashkangjitet Europes bazuar ne kulturen e saj lindore,,,,po izraeli cfare kulture ka? apo e ke fjalen per rrefugjatet Izraelitas qe tashme jetojne ne Europe si nenshtetas Europjan?


Rrota e historise ka deshmuar qe asnje shtet nuk mund te jete ne krye pergjithmone, besoj qe Joshka Fisher duke u bazuar ne faktin e mplkajes se Europes vecse e thekson kte fakt.

Une psh me para do hyja ne nje konfederate me Kinen tashme sesa me Europen.

----------


## Kryqi i Paqes

*




 Postuar më parë nga Mr Zeid


shkrimi qe ximi ka sjell eshte thene nga nje i krishter ish minister gjerman me dy pare men ne kaptin, jo dava brekgrisurish si t.

pa doreza kush jane shqipfoles turq ? mos e ke fjalen per mu? ma argumrnto me fakte e jo me fjal kalamaqsh.


*

Nxitohesh MrZeid.
Nuk te ofendova perkundrazi kam respekt(kisha respekt).
Te ulem ne nivelin qe provokon , nuk ia vlen thjesht percolla mendimin tim per temen.
Ne te gjitha shkrimet e mia kam folur pa dorashka gjithmone prandaj te duket sikur jam ndonje extremist kristian,  keshtu mendoj keshtu flas.

*



mos e ke fjalen per mu


* 
Jo nuk e kam fjalen per ty e kam fjalen per turqit qe jetojne ne viset shqiptare dhe qe kane mesuar shqip , ti s'je turk   apo jo?
Mundohu te qendrosh ne nivelin tend.



> *ma argumrnto me fakte*


Fakte per cfare?

----------


## Kryqi i Paqes

> ti quan Turqine nje vend jo te pershtatshem qe ti bashkangjitet Europes bazuar ne kulturen e saj lindore,,,,po izraeli cfare kulture ka? apo e ke fjalen per rrefugjatet Izraelitas qe tashme jetojne ne Europe si nenshtetas Europjan?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Rrota e historise ka deshmuar qe asnje shtet nuk mund te jete ne krye pergjithmone
> ...


 Ketu nuk flitet per shtete por per bashkim shtetesh ky eshte ndryshimi. USA , EU jane nje siguri e padiskutueshme ne ekzistencen si fuqi ndersa e ardhmja dikton nje bashkim fuqish mbareboterore ne nje te vetme, une them se disa shtete nuk jane gati akoma, jane prapa, megjithe perparimet e Turqise dhe perpjekjet e deshira per te bere nje shtet te ligjit, nje shtet demokratik(ne kuptimin e modelit me te arritur deri sot).perseri ka boshlleqe.
Per Kinen jam dakord pjeserisht me ate qe mendon, por dhe Kina eshte e varur sidoqofte.

----------


## niku-nyc

> Ish-ministri i punëve të jashtme i Gjermanisë Joschka Fischer në një deklaratë dhënë për mediat në Bruksel tha: Turqia do ta ketë fjalën përfundimtare në lidhje me çështjen e anëtarësimit në Bashkimin Evropian.
> 
> 
> 
> Ai, po ashtu, ftoi shtetet evropiane si Austrinë, Francën dhe Gjermaninë, të cilat më ashpër kundërshtojnë anëtarësinë e Turqisë në BE, që të shikojnë me syrin e interesit dhe të kenë parasysh se shtetet e BE-së janë rrugës drejt pleqërisë, dhe *se ata janë të nevojshëm për Turqinë, se përndryshe kanosen me varfri.*
> 
> 
> 
> Ai, po ashtu, shtoi: Ne nuk kemi nevojë qe të jemi profet që të profetizojmë se shumë gjëra do të ndryshojnë në Evropë dhe se rrota në të ardhmen do të ë në dorë të Turqisë, në fund ai shtoi se në të ardhmen BE-ja do të troket në dyert e Ankarasë, por atëherë ndoshta nuk do të hasin në dikë që tu përgjigjet﻿



Cesht kjo "kanosen ne varfri"? Cfare qenka Turqia per Evropen, IMF apo World Bank?

E kupton dot cfare ke lexuar, qe ai ka then per imigracionin te jet me i lire meqe Evropes do i duhen punetore qe te mbulojn vendet e punes me page te ulet. 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mbas ndryshimit qe ben me parlamentin, shume e veshtire qe Evropa ti pranoj. Turqia njihej si shteti mysliman me mesatar dhe me liberal. 

Nga ana ekonomike eshte ne rritje dhe me dinamizem. Problemi qendron kur mbas 10-20 vjet kur te ket problemin e tyre me popullsine e pleqerise, si do ta kalojn vet ate krize? 

Gjithashtu nga ana ekonomike, sidomos Amerika, ka interese ne nje Turqi me ekonomi dinamike sepse krijon nje rajon te sigurt per tregti, paqe, diplomaci. 
Te shohim si do reagoj Turqia kur Irani te hyj ne rajon per te krijuar influencen e tyre dicka qe Turqia e konsideron si zone qe i perket atyre.

----------


## Fishtani1

> Shkronjat e alfabetit Latin s'kan qen dhe kurre s'do te jen shkronja te alfabetit shqip. 
> Keto jan huazime, s'jan diçka qe ne  i kem krijuar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ky eshte Hoxhë Seid Voka (1864 - 1903)
> ...


Po kete debilin e kuptoj kush qka deshi me thene?  :rrotullo syte: 

Qka ka lidhje aty per hoxhen?, po Gjon Buzuku, Frank Bardhi, Pjeter Bogdani qe kane jetuar 300 vjet para tij me cfare alfabeti kane shkruar, alien?...po rilindasit tane?...ik more harap shko arsimohu se u bone horr.

----------


## the admiral

> I vetmi shtet i asaj zone qe meriton te futet ne BE eshte Izraeli me te vertete shtet i fuqishem dhe *me potencial kulturor dhe ekonomik te pavarur.*


ti pervec qe je nje eksteremist per mua je i te njejtit nivel me ato shpellaret e afganistanit, duket edhe sikur jeton ne hene...  :Mos:

----------


## Zoti Basha

Keshtu si e kane nisur, se shpejti nuk do kete fare BE, jo me te anetaresohet turqia. Atehere europa do ktheht ne lavdine e saj: qindra e ijra qytet-shtete. Nderkohe turqia dhe rusia qe zihen per influence.

----------


## bindi

> Shkoni ore ne rr A semes me gjith turk, grek , serb. kujt i plasi trapi se eshte turqia me e forte apo me e dobet se EU . Mundohuni te jepni kontributin tuaj ne bashkimin dhe forcimin e shqiprise


Shume e drejte kjo qe thua...,Eshte koha e fundit qe Shqiptaret ti kthehen vetevetes dhe interesave kombtare...,perndryshe do jemi gjate gjithe historise objekt manipulimi te t,tjerve ,dhe kurr faktor vendim-marres per veten tone...

----------


## Pa_doreza2

> elikontron keto pjytje sjan per ty, por per anetarin *pa doreza* prandaj mos nderhy si bishti para sqeparit



PO per ty ka qen fjala une i vlersoje njerzite si mbase bindjeve fetare ti zoteri se pari te jeshe pake ma i disiplinuar ne ket forume sepse ky forum nuk eshte i minoriteteve por eshte forume shqiptar .

Vetem te semurite e Azise mendojne si ju ,Ti zoteri tashe mendone me mendjen Aziatike DHE SHKRUANE ME SHKRONJA TE GJUHES SHQIPE

----------


## SKRAPARI

turqia eshte vend i mire. ne kemi shume gjera te perbashketa me ta si ushqimi, muzika, feja. por turqia kurre nuk do behet fuqi ne evrope dhe ne bote sepse ajo ka shume armiq (greqine, rusine, izraelin, evropen, iranin).
duhet pare vetem nga bota e civilizuar, amerika se po te jete per turqine kemi mar fund me kohe.

----------

